# Other people's reactions to your V



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Maybe it's just because she's a puppy, but we have been laughing at how many people stop us to ask about Osha. It happens on the street or in the dog park, which make sense, but we also have a ton of people slow down or stop their cars while driving, roll down their windows and attempt to have conversations with us about her! It's hilarious (and kind of unsafe  ) but we're amazed at how many people do it.

And of course, a lot of people have no idea what breed she is - we get Weimaraner, GSP, Ridgeback and Wiener Dog as guesses  

My favourite comment was from a giant, burly man in black leather who stopped me one day to exclaim "I think that's the happiest dog in the world!!!"

Is this a common experience for Vizsla owners?


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

get used to it.Especially the Weimeriner thing.People get flustered when they get that close to a angel.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Yep! I get stopped almost daily with Bella, she turns heads! They are stunning looking dogs and they seem to get loads of admirers whilst out and about. I actually think they know they are good looking! Mine is such a poser! Enjoy all the nice comments, its part of owning a vizsla, you get to meet loads of new people I know I have.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, I believe it is a common experience if you have a Vizsla! It always cracks me up when people attempt to engage Willie in a conversation while ignoring me completely (as if I am his chauffeur). It almost always happens when Willie is in the back seat and I stop to gas up my car. I let him stick his head out of the half-open window while we're stopped. People say thiings like "Hey Buddy, how you doin'? You look like a nice boy!" or "Hi there, fella... You goin' for a car ride? Huh?" or "Hello, handsome!" He eats it up. It's like I'm not even there sometimes. Ha, Ha! Also, they always seem to know that he is a male dog, without a clear view of his undercarriage. Willie is about four, so this does continue beyond puppyhood.


----------



## Lukesmama (Jan 3, 2011)

Luke gets loads of attention. I always say that if he were human he would be a model. V's are just beautiful


----------



## peppermintpatty (Mar 22, 2011)

They are VERY unique dogs (which is good...glad they aren't being over-bred). ANYTIME we go somewhere, people either stare or stop to ask what kind of dog.

OR...I've had people say, "Is that a Vizsla (always pronounced wrong)??" Like they are amazed to see them in person. ;D

I have a Weim, too, but the V ALWAYS gets the most outside attention. :-*


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We get the same thing with Ruby. We feel like she is a celebrity and everyone comes up to us. At the Vet, every worker there comes in to see her. I will hear in the hallways "Ruby is here". Of course, Ruby loves the attention. We always find it funny when walking in the neighborhood that cars stop to ask about her. What is even funnier there are people that know Ruby's name and not ours.


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

Morgan is 11 months now and I have yet to meet someone in public who knew what breed she is. Everyone admires her and asks "what kind of dog is she?" I reply "She is a Vizsla." The next thing I usually hear is "A what?" I simply reply "a Hungarian Pointer" and the response to that is "Oh'. Like they really know what that is. All the while you can see in Morgan's eyes she knows she is somthing special.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree with Bernie, I get a kick out of the blank stares we get when we say "They're Vizslas". Even after explaining what they are and where they came from it's like "uh...OK! They're beautiful!".


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We also see the confused look as well when we say her breed. Then people always hear it wrong. Our neighbor has a Siberpoo (Holley's boyfriend). He didn't know how to say it or spell it until he saw the sticker on my car. He said that he had tried to find information online about them but couldn't because he was spelling it wrong. Haha.


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Haha! It's great to hear all the stories. I can relate to all of them! Osha is a poser too. 

My boyfriend tells me that he regularly has people do drive by screramings. "Your dog is beautiful!"

In regards to the breed thing, I recall bringing her to a local pet shop after we'd first gotten her and the clerk kept mispronouncing 'Vizsla'. I corrected him but he insisted that he knew how to say it.

I've also met someone who thought she was a 'Beesh-la'


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

They really are a special breed!
I've stopped traffic before and I know it's not cause of my ugly mug...lol
People have pulled over on main roads just to ask if she was a Vizsla. 

I have to apologize to Clover though. We have the happiest dog in the world... ;D


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

For sure, these dogs are head turners and traffic stoppers. With two Vizslas on the leash, these golden dogs are stunning in the sun. People stop by and can talk to us for awhile, curious about the spelling of the name, pronuniciation etc.... It's nice to have a dog that isn't "saturated"...I like it like that.


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Mischa said:


> They really are a special breed!
> I've stopped traffic before and I know it's not cause of my ugly mug...lol
> People have pulled over on main roads just to ask if she was a Vizsla.
> 
> I have to apologize to Clover though. We have the happiest dog in the world... ;D



Hahaha! I think it might be a competition!!


----------



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

The guys at the dealership we get our vehicle serviced at always ask , "why didn't you bring the dogs?!?" They're a famous pair around there. We try to take them for a visit every so often and of course, the comments, looks, stares and mispronunciation of Vizsla come on in full force! 

It's definitely a Vizsla thing. I've never seen so many heads turn.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I called our vet today to get a refill on an antibiotic for Dexter. One of the techs was working reception and when she looked up our name she said "Oh, that's my Dexter! I love him. Are you gonna bring him when you come?".

They make quite an impression even on people who are around dogs all the time.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

My vet looks forward to my dogs visits (not so much me...haha). I don't think my vet has any men working there and my V loves the ladies. He's known as the "Handsome Devil" at the office.

Around my area, most people mistake him for a red bone **** hound and I get the same "a what?" question when I tell them what breed he really is.


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha! I love it! I get my V in six weeks and you better believe I've been telling ALL my friends that I'm getting a dog soon. I've yet to tell someone the breed name without getting a dumbfounded look and a response of "A what?". I just smile every time.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

woo hoo two vizsla's.double the pleasure


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

yesterday I was walking Bacon across the street between stopped traffic, and a girl yelled at me "oh my god your dog is so cute!"

...never been complimented via passing traffic


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Yup we stop traffic and gets loads of compliments as well...we think ours is the most handsome boy, but pretty sure the puppy thing help....have a hunch the other dogs get jealous! haha


----------



## honeyvizsla (Apr 14, 2011)

People asked of she's a Rhodesian Ridge-back, or a red-bone coonhound, we get weimereiner (sp) a lot, and sometimes the GSP.

Honey just LOVES people (more than fellow dogs) even if the people don't seem to love her. Everyone including my friend who isn't a dog person says that honey is beautiful.

We also get cars stopping in the middle of the road to ask about her. Probably my favorite was being at a park for the first time and this lady was like "Is that Honey from the dog park?" Yes... everyone knows our dogs name.


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

haha-- that is great. I am a grad student and where I live my other college neighbors and I really don't talk. However, they know my dog's name and always say how cute she is, ask how she is, etc. They don't know my name, and I don't know theirs. Very weird, but I guess I am flattered!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, it happened again today. I took Willie for his monthly toe nail trim at Bonnie's Pet Parlor, and as we were walking out, a forty-something woman was approaching from the left, and a 60-something couple was approaching from the right. Almost (but not quite) simultaneously, they asked "What kind of dog is that?" I replied (twice) "A Vizsla, also known as a Hungarian Pointer." The single woman replied, "Wow... He's beautiful." The female part of the couple said, "Gorgeous dog!" I said "Thank you, I think so, too. But more importantly, he's a really, really good dog." It is always fun to take Willie out and about. He just wagged at them.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

We used to tell people who asked if Tizane was a weim, that we left her out in the rain and she rusted. That used to get a lot of laughs at the dog park from people standing around who knew the breed.


----------

